# Shallow mount subwoofers



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a 2001 chevy silverado single cab. I had a custom box made from a website online to fit my truck. Im not sure if were allowed to say names but box seems solid. Its a sealed box with 12s in it. Currently has 2 skar 12s in it. One is blown and looking to buy 2 new 12s. My amp is a 800 watt rms mono-block skar amp. Runs 400rms per sub. The sub woofers i have on it now are way under the rms rating of the amp. I think they were only 250 rms each lol. Thats all i had at the time so they lasted for about 6 months, Finally blew passengers side couple days ago so now looking for recommendation on replacements. I would like to keep price range around 400 for 2 new ones.Thanks im needing dual 4 ohm coils since my amp is one ohm stable. Can get specifics on box if needed.Sorry my max depth on box is 5.75


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

alpine swrt12 is a fine shallow sub, but try to find a pair of jl tw3 12 used, they are very capable in output and that's perfect power for them.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Shallow mounts can get pretty pricey for descent ones.I was looking at SM Type R's and they're like $550 each!


----------



## moparnut (May 30, 2018)

Sundown SD3 12's are $239 on Amazon. A little higher than your budget, but they will not do you wrong. I've used the 8's and they are amazing.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought the swrt12 from alpine was like $250? hmmm..


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I used the Dayton Audio LS 12-44 $129.00 from Parts Express. Not bad for the price. I'm sure it won't compare to some of the others mentioned, but it does get loud and can handle the power. I was giving it close to 500 watts. Sorry I don't know how to link to this speaker.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

You didn't provide information on the volume of the sealed box. And it is perfectly fine to list manufacturers. 

That being said, I would take a look at the Sundown SD3 12D4. You can probably pick up a pair new for under $500. I would also take a look at the JL 12W1v3-2. These are shallow enough to fit and have no pole vent requiring additional rear clearance. Retail is right around your $400 budget.


----------



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

website said on my box 1.13 cubic ft per sub


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Lycancatt said:


> I thought the swrt12 from alpine was like $250? hmmm..


Actually they're $599 each at Crutchfield....https://www.crutchfield.com/p_500SW...O95MiXmcsE3jI5nHckCrzF4Jnpef32cBoCSFsQAvD_BwE


----------



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah the sundown previously mentioned is a litlle deeper than my box.


----------



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

Guess i could buy some spacers for them


----------



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

I really like how the jl 12w7s ive had before sound and they happen to get get loud as well but theres no way those will fit lol


----------



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

Obviously out of my budget range to


----------



## Garcbomber (May 26, 2017)

Spend a little more on a pair of JL 12TW1-2


----------



## moparnut (May 30, 2018)

charles2800 said:


> Yeah the sundown previously mentioned is a litlle deeper than my box.


Top Mount Depth: 5.0" Your first post has the depth at 5.75"


----------



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

oh boy let me look again to make sure lol


----------



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah thats right for 12s it says 5.75 and as for the guy recomending the last jls i only found those in a 2 ohm configuration


----------



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

I have never owned a sundown sub but have had many others. Are those sundown sd3 woofers spl or sq i wonder?


----------



## moparnut (May 30, 2018)

You see their equipment used a lot in SPL circles.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The Sundown SD-3s are 5.0" deep. The JL W1s (not TW1s) are 5.41" deep. Neither one has a pole vent, so space behind the driver isn't critical. 

After modeling the two, I would save your the money, and just grab a couple JL 12W1v3-2s. Performance will be pretty similar between the Sundown and the JL on 800W.


----------



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

The Sundown looks like a well made sub. I may go this route unless someone has any other thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I also modeled the TW1. I wouldn't bother spending the extra money. It doesn't play as low, or as loud as the W1 or the SD3. And you don't require the shallower mounting depth. 

12W1v3-2 would be my pick at your $200 ea. price point.


----------



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

what about the single 2 ohm option. That only lets me wire those subs for 4 ohm load?


----------



## moparnut (May 30, 2018)

you can take them to 1 ohm if you go parallel.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

charles2800 said:


> what about the single 2 ohm option. That only lets me wire those subs for 4 ohm load?





moparnut said:


> you can take them to 1 ohm if you go parallel.


What he said. 

And this is a really helpful page if you're ever having trouble remembering how to wire subwoofers (or other drivers). Even if it doesn't have you specific configuration, it should be straight forward enough to interpolate for your application.

https://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_configurations.asp


----------



## Hulk2015 (Apr 6, 2015)

Is the "Jl Audio 10tw3-d4 Shallow-mount subwoofer" considered a SQ or SPL woofer?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Hulk2015 said:


> Is the "Jl Audio 10tw3-d4 Shallow-mount subwoofer" considered a SQ or SPL woofer?


It is a subwoofer. How you implement it in your system will determine whether or not it is more of an "SQ" of "SPL" subwoofer. That being said, given the design of the driver, it would be better suited for an "SQ" setup. If getting loud is your goal, you probably aren't looking at shallow subs to begin with.


----------



## Hulk2015 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks, I was looking for sq sub.


----------



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

Ive heard several sq subwoofers on several builds that got extremely loud to.


----------



## charles2800 (Jun 5, 2018)

Like i said not sure about a shallow sub though. I havent heard to many to began with. So i cant comment there. Thats why i was asking. Ive heard again i dont know but i been told that pioneer makes a really good shallow mount subwoofer. I had a buddy tell me he used to install alot of them back in California when he worked as a install tech for an audio shop. Told me that they got loud and would hit really hard and would handle low frequencies really well. Also told me that Sundown didnt do very well with low frequencies.Again im not versed in shallow mounted subs thats why im asking for opinions on here. Again not just taking his word for it either just cause i know him. I was kinda hoping i could take the majority of opinions i got on here and go with that LOL. Hopefully over the next few days there will be alot more input on everyones experiences and i can make a descion on which way to go. Helps me listening to everyones opinions and ideas. So i want to say thank you to everyone that has so far weighed in on my question and my situation im in with the limited space i have. I know everyones time is valuable and i dont want people thinking im wasting there time cause i plan on making the best descion i can off of just what is said from the discussion and opinions and facts that have been talked about on here. Again i appreciate it so much!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The nice thing about the current state of audio is that it is pretty easy to model various driver/enclosure combinations to see how they compare. It can help take a lot of guess work out of the selection process. Sure, there are times where you can take someone's word for it. Especially if they have proven themselves an experienced and reliable source. But then you also have people that lack the experience and reliability that try to portray themselves as an expert. 

I threw together this quick sim in WinISD of some of the drivers we are talking about in this thread. I've also applied a fairly resonable 100Hz BW2 low pass filter. The reality is, the difference between the quietest and the loudest is less than 3dB. Not all that surprising given your budget and application, but 3dB is equivalent to doubling your power on the same driver. You can also see the difference in the roll off of the sub (frequency (F3) and slope (Qtc).


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

FYI: JL Audio TW3 woofers are great but both the 10" and 12" have a larger than normal mounting diameter. You're welcome.


----------

